# What to do?....Really bad gas.



## 2Puggles (Mar 12, 2011)

My pup is four months old and is a Lab/Pit Mix. We put him on TOTW when we got him and he started having diarrhea and loose stools (gas too), so we switched to Canidae Grain Free ALS. His stools firmed up nicely and we thought we were good to go, but then the horrible gas got worse....enough to peel the paint from our walls. Uuugh!! He also has been eating acorns in our backyard. So I am really worried this could be part of the problem. There is no way to get the acorns away from him, unless we do not let him go outside. We have numerouse oak trees and we have thousands of them. Any suggestions? Should we try switching his food again? Maybe he can't handle the high protein content?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

How long has your pup been on the Canidae GF ALS? 
Gas is normal, especially for puppies, and especially during a transition but if it is excessive and frequent, and your pup has had plenty of time to adjust to the new food, then you may want to consider switching to another food. Have you considered Orijen or Evo, perhaps?


----------



## 2Puggles (Mar 12, 2011)

He has been on Canidae GF ALS for a month now. So should be plenty of time to adjust I would think? I am definitely thinking of changing his food at this point. His name is Murphy by the way...I see you have a Murphy too


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

He is a Pit Bull mix, gas kind of comes with the territory.  

If his only problem on the Canidae is the gas, I'd say decrease his portion by 1/4 to 1/2 cup a day, and add in a supplement called Optagest. Optagest is the only thing that saves me from Riddle's gas!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

My dog had horrible gas... she farted all the time. It could be "clear the area" gas at times too. She was on Origin too! Once we started giving her raw... it vanished. 

Origin might work for you though.


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

We switched our dog from Natural Balance to Wellness Core and she hasn't had much gas at all. But I'm sure it varies from dog to dog.


----------



## Riddick's (May 8, 2011)

AmeliaPond said:


> We switched our dog from Natural Balance to Wellness Core and she hasn't had much gas at all. But I'm sure it varies from dog to dog.


Agreed that it is dog to dog. I had Riddick on Wellness Core and it was way too rich for the little guy! He was having loose stool and got a little gassy. Using Acana products now and it has really been effective for him.


----------

